# Monitor Kalibrierung...Welches Colorimeter zum kalibrieren?



## Cinque1 (28. November 2013)

Da ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen will, möchte ich auch endlich mit einem korrekten Farbmanagement arbeiten. Gerade auch weil Prad.de beim Bildschirm meiner Wahl dieses empfiehlt 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich erst einmal 2 Geräte:
X-Rite Colormunki Smile Bildschirmkalibrator: Messgerät Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Datacolor Spyder4Express inkl. Colorimeter Hardware Colorimeter: Messgerät Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ich lege keinen Wert auf eine aktuelle Beleuchtungsmessung, daher habe ich diese "kleinen Modelle" gewählt. Aber dennoch möchte ich das System an mehreren Arbeitsstationen (natürlich meines Haushalts  ) benutzen.

Kennt sich wer aus?


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

Ich bin bis jetzt immer ohne solche Tools ausgekommen. Aber ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei seinen Eizos mit den Tools von X-Rite. Bis jetzt hat er noch nichts negatives darüber berichtet.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2013)

Welcher Monitor kommt denn zum Einsatz?Wofür verwendest du den Monitor?
 Selbst bei TN Monitoren kann man eine bessere Grafik mit einem Colorimeter erzielen, trotz dessen macht ein Kalibriertool bei diesen keinen Sinn. 


Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht unter ein X-Rite i1Display Pro greifen, und da muss man sich schon zweimal überlegen ob dieses Sinn macht.
Das Spyder Pro4 Express hat zudem einige Makel (das Colormunki ist meiner Meinung nach auch kaum der Rede wert)...
Das Express kannst du nämlich nur an *einem *Monitor und *keinen* weiteren Geräten verwenden.
Auch viele weitere nützliche und erforderliche Features beinhaltet dieses nicht.
Und da selbst das Spyder4 Elite dem X-Rite i1 Display Pro klar unterlegen ist, will ich gar nicht wissen, wie viel das Express taugt. 






<> schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt immer ohne solche Tools ausgekommen. Aber ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei seinen Eizos mit den Tools von X-Rite. Bis jetzt hat er noch nichts negatives darüber berichtet.


 
Ich würde ganz klar zum X-Rite tendieren.
Das X-Rite i1 Display Pro hat einen vollständig anorganischen Filter, der somit nicht (nennenswert) altert.
Beim Spyder4 (Elite) hingegen ist nur die Rede von einem "länger haltbaren Filter gegenüber den Vorgängern".
Durch das Altern des Filters nimmt eben die Genauigkeit ab, diese nimmt zwar in der Regel bei weitem nicht so schnell ab wie bei den Monitoren (sonst wäre ja ein regelmäßiges Kalibrieren sinnlos), aber trotz dessen würde ich wenn, dann schon auf einen vollständig anorganischen Filter setzen (und in diesem Segment ist eigentlich nur das X-Rite i1 Display Pro bezahlbar).
Auch die Kalibriergenauigkeit des X-Rite soll laut einigen professionellen Tests besser sein.
Lediglich das Menu des Datacolor Produktes ist meiner Meinung nach etwas schöner, moderner und übersichtlicher gestaltet (aber das ist bei einem Colorimeter ja eher zweitrangig  ).


----------



## Cinque1 (29. November 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Welcher Monitor kommt denn zum Einsatz?Wofür verwendest du den Monitor?
> Selbst bei TN Monitoren kann man eine bessere Grafik mit einem Colorimeter erzielen, trotz dessen macht ein Kalibriertool bei diesen keinen Sinn.


 
Das stellt sich erst noch raus.
Schwanke aktuell zwischen diesen beiden:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB 
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN

Nutzung:
30% Spielen (aktuelle Actionspiele wie Call of Duty: Ghosts)
30% Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop und Co)
40% Office, Surfen usw
0% Video, Fernsehen...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. November 2013)

Für den LG lohnt sich kein i1Display Pro, zu einem günstigeren Gerät würde ich wie gesagt nicht greifen.
Wie sich das ASUS schlägt wird sich erst noch zeigen.
Falls du aber mit Photoshop semiprofessionelle Bildbearbeitung betreiben willst, wäre mindestens solch ein Monitor erforderlich:
Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für den FS2333 würde sich dann ein i1Display Pro definitiv lohnen.


----------



## DasRegal (1. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich immer ein Colormeter. Das Bild kann dadurch nur besser werden und näher an den Adobe RGB Farbraum ran kommen. Allerdings reicht eine Spyder 2 Pro locker für dein Vorhaben. Im Bereich Colormeter hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht soooo viel getan und die bekommt man so für 20€ in der Bucht.  Wichtig ist, dass du dir einen Monitor kaufst bei den man die Werte von Rot, Grün und Blau auch wirklich verändern kann. Man glaubt es kaum aber auch heute gibt es noch viele Monitore bei denen man nur Helligkeit und Kontrast einstellen kann.


----------



## Pudwerx (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Besitzer eines X-Rite i1Display Pro. Bei dem braucht man keine Angst haben, das Teil funktioniert auch in Jahren noch, wird ja nicht schlecht. 
Allerdings hätte ich es mir nicht gekauft wenn ich nur ein TN-Panel Monitor hätte (habe ein QNIX 27" mit S-IPS Panel zum Zocken, Filme schauen und Bildbearbeitung).
Also wer einen guten Monitor mit einem nicht-TN-Panel besitzt, für den lohnt sich durchaus auch ein Kolorimeter.

Desweiteren könnte ich dir noch den Tip geben nicht die Originalsoftware zu benutzen sondern stattdessen diese Open-Source-Software: dispcalGUI


----------

